# More news about ACA



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

http://dailycaller.com/2015/02/16/obama ... increases/



> Federal spending is growing by more than 8 percent for the first quarter of FY 2015, and Obamacare accounts for nearly the entire increase.
> 
> In a Sunday op-ed for the Washington Times, economist Stephen Moore claims that, "A new Congressional Budget Office report has blown the lid off Obama's whopper about health coverage," namely his claim that Obamacare would reduce the budget deficit.
> 
> ...


So like I have stated over and over. This bill is costing tax payers more money and doing nothing to lower the cost of healthcare. Now the "obamacare" plans are starting to increase in costs. So again... what will that do?? Raise the amount of subsidies. Because if subsidies don't rise... how will it be "affordable"??? It is funny how more and more articles about this are coming to light. Will MSN or other "left" news outlets post this stuff??


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

They will post articles once the Obama Koolaid is gone.


----------

